# THe best freestyle rapper ever



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZrDxam9GozY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrDxam9GozY[/video]


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 21, 2012)

Now this is a freestyle. Old friend from back in high school. 
[video=youtube;Pw36WUxwXWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw36WUxwXWU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;40MA0pl7Oa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40MA0pl7Oa0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;BTXTx0At9kE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTXTx0At9kE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;TEwtwAn08RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEwtwAn08RE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;mp0dmAXae-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp0dmAXae-Q[/video]
50 minutes worth of freestyle


----------



## Desr (Sep 21, 2012)

aesop rock is my hero.


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;64Vv1gZgXJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64Vv1gZgXJc[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZSV3LVDMrMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSV3LVDMrMg[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;6cXurmBaWrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cXurmBaWrM[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;Wdszs9CGwDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdszs9CGwDM[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;neAkAyC2qdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neAkAyC2qdk[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;oWpswmll6og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWpswmll6og[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;HrJiZtBnVPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrJiZtBnVPs[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;QZ3ZYuYxlAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZ3ZYuYxlAA[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;5Jhrbesd2Zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jhrbesd2Zk[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2012)

why don't you put up some of your skate videos, at least i enjoyed those..


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;wHYRjyV6nVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHYRjyV6nVc[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> why don't you put up some of your skate videos, at least i enjoyed those..


 [video=youtube;aUjAHR5sel0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUjAHR5sel0[/video]


----------



## smokebros (Sep 21, 2012)

Check out Dizaster, he is a beast.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2012)

i kinda like your flow and style and all, but i'd like it more if it wasn't pussy this, nigga that, i'm so dope this, crack dust that.. i prefer more intelligent lyrics personally, and i'd think it would be much better if you used your head on some lyrics instead of trying to be a wangsta, just my $.02 of course..


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i kinda like your flow and style and all, but i'd like it more if it wasn't pussy this, nigga that, i'm so dope this, crack dust that.. i prefer more intelligent lyrics personally, and i'd think it would be much better if you used your head on some lyrics instead of trying to be a wangsta, just my $.02 of course..


 Yeah man your smart I appreciate your imput since i am a real freestyler I can come up with anytype of material really quickly, I made a whole mixtape in one day, I am doing something like swaggin just sayin punch lines and cool stuff, the upcoming stuff will be more from the heart and more intelligent you will see. anyways thanks for checkn me out and giving some constructive critisism cause thats what I want. I respect you trying to help me out, the last mixtape was the waka flocka route, the next will be the eydea route. and all this stuff is of the top on the spot just rhyming man its all i can do. thanks again


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;OFSUA02DGRQ]http://youtu.be/OFSUA02DGRQ[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;iurJOEBbLu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iurJOEBbLu0[/video]
make something with some heart like racerboy said.. 
found you a beat i like


----------



## LJ6 (Sep 21, 2012)

*comes in thread expecting to see eminem video as the post. doesnt see it. scrolls through 3 pages expecting to see it. still doesnt see it. proceeds to post eminem song in thread and revoke all hip hop licenses. PS love slug eyedea and aesop rock good shit [video=youtube;0BLvAk-KgMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BLvAk-KgMo[/video]


----------



## CrownMeKing (Sep 21, 2012)

Negative, this is the best freestyle rapper ever. 
[video=youtube;5_kKnlv5dg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_kKnlv5dg4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> Negative, this is the best freestyle rapper ever.
> [video=youtube;5_kKnlv5dg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_kKnlv5dg4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;ToTRFS-6eUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToTRFS-6eUs[/video]


----------



## Sk306 (Sep 21, 2012)

that young white kid sucks imo, and i love hip hop.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sk306 said:


> that young white kid sucks imo, and i love hip hop.


thats music though.. opinions lol, aint my style either but if he got some people diggin his shit fuck it..
what im more shocked at is riff raff in the top freestyler's list haha. he aint to bad listening to this but he aint nothin special, id chill with beardo before i chill with riff raff.. beardo more chillin


----------



## LJ6 (Sep 21, 2012)

big L is the shit! his 9 minute freestyle with jayz is one of my all time favorites


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 21, 2012)

Wtf!!The rapping Justin Bieber?I thought I was gonna see some shit.No BIGGIE?Kool Moe Dee?Jay-Z?.....................That's a big boast,a lot of those dudes were freestylin before y'all were born...before I(39)was born.Its all relative you know,old school,new school even Jellyroll or whoever had his shit flowing...........but some of the kids stuff was good,you gotta admit itPEACE


----------

